# Red Dirt Farm



## danielsmith4213 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm working at this farm at the moment, It's called Red Dirt Farm and hence the name, there's lots of red dirt. In fact there's so much that it gives your hair a permanent colour change. 

1.






2.





3.





4.


----------



## Cortney (Sep 25, 2009)

Very cool pics! I like them all. #1 is my fav..


----------



## 1986 (Sep 26, 2009)

I really like the second one. These are very nice!


----------



## ocular (Sep 26, 2009)

I like your pictures esp the last one. Your in Australia cool, but it reminds me of Nova Scotia.


----------



## mylo (Sep 26, 2009)

These shots are UNIQUE & DIFFERENT! Love it! Picture 2 is AWESOME! I can see the reflection on his spec!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Sep 26, 2009)

Cudos on #1 - its outstanding.


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Sep 26, 2009)

First one is beautiful!


----------

